# SCUBA diving light paid work



## gav6280 (Sep 20, 2008)

Does anyone fancy making me an aluminium light head for my SCUBA diving light from some basic drawings?

Will pay the going rate, just want to get my light finished and looking good, but have no machine skills or equipment.

[email protected]


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 20, 2008)

your posting in the completely wrong part of CPF


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2008)

Moving this to MMM.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, I would try posting in the b/s/t custom and modified section... there are some very skilled people there.

Good Luck!


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 20, 2008)

Give it a few. There are some talented people here who might be interested in doing it and who will share the pictures/ stories of the work.

Dan


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2008)

I think woodrow posted before I moved it from the LED section.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 20, 2008)

Most of the capable here will want an idea of the project first, meaning the drawings.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 20, 2008)

LukeA said:


> Most of the capable here will want an idea of the project first, meaning the drawings.



Yup - we would need drawings first to get an idea of what you need 

Also, the approx. going rate here varies - some charge $30-40/hour, some charge twice that or more - it all depends on what "it" is, the material, setup time, tolerances, etc., etc.


----------



## neoseikan (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you have any photos or drawings?


----------

